# Quest Clock: App to track in-game time for RPGs



## grimfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi all,

I wanted share (shamelessly plug) Quest Clock, an app I created that helps out with a common issue while playing RPGs.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quest-clock/id1277275995?mt=8 (screenshots below)

A little background:

The biggest issue I ran into as a new GM was that the party constantly wanted to rest. Seemingly after every battle, they'd ask "How long has it been since we rested? Can we rest now?". Of course, I didn't know, and I would just wing it, but after playing deeper and deeper into an adventure, other time related questions would pop up. "How long have we been in the dungeon?", "How many days until that archery contest in Neverwinter?", "When did we eat?". It became harder to keep track of stuff, especially when it might take 4 hours of real time to resolve only 10 minutes of in game time.

Sound familiar?

So I looked for other solutions. I tried making Day/Night wheels, and spreadsheets and tick marks, but nothing really scratched the itch. I finally thought I'd just buy an app, since there is an app for everything!  Except, I couldn't find one.

How hard can it be to just make write a clock app for RPGs? These sorts of thoughts always get me into trouble. Turns out, it was a bit harder than I thought, especially considering that I didn't know how to write code. But seven months later, I've finally got something to show for it.

*Quest Clock *is time tracking app for in-game time in RPGs. I tried to keep it simple enough that it doesn't impact play, and generic enough that it will work with most systems. Just click the appropriate button when the party loots a body, searches a room, chats with a barkeep, or sleeps. There are some generic simple/moderate/difficult skill buttons that can work for unlisted situations. Traveling? Just enter the distance and select the area (town/world/dungeon) and the method (burdened/normal/mounted).  As the day progresses, the background will change to show the progression of daylight.

It also will track elapsed time, so you'll know how long it has been since the party last rested or slept or ate. Cumulative time is tracked as well, so you can know if you party does more talking than fighting. Naturally there are options to tweak the time for the actions, but they are ready to play right out of the box. I've included the ability to track up to three separate campaigns as well, for those who have multiple games going.

Please check it out and let me know what you think. It's iOS only at the moment, but if there is enough interest I may try to port it to Android. Hopefully it won't take me seven months to learn a new language! If anyone is interested in actually reviewing the app, I have a couple of promo codes I can provide.

*Check it out on the iOS App Store Here!*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quest-clock/id1277275995?mt=8


----------

